# Please show your panther



## Papajon

I am new to all this. Got started by posting my 53 panther for sale. Caught the bug as time went on and now I appreciate my bike more than ever. Haven't had alot of luck finding early panthers to compare and learn more about them-so my interest grows. I have began to learn some basic things about my bike. Examples are;sometimes recognizing repop parts, learning some difference between panther parts and phantom.(I now believe my bike is a little of both). I hope to see more of them and learn what others on the CABE think of mine-good or bad-it is what it is and it's fun to ride. Your pics and opinions are appreciated!


----------



## Papajon

More pics of my bike


----------



## Papajon

*Show your panther*

One more and thats it


----------



## bricycle

Show you my Panther??? I beg your pardon.....

1950 BA-107 all original parts except the rack and seat is off a 1952 Plack Phantom, probably shoud have the longer 6 hole rack. Oh, came with chrome drop centers, I added the S-2's.


----------



## Papajon

As I'm trying to learn about these bikes, would you please say what year, original or not, etc. Thanks, Jon


----------



## greenephantom

Pretty nice green Panther.  The 128 spoke low-rider wheels don't fit with the rest of the aesthetic.  Looks like there's been some decent paint work done on it.  One minor thing to note, the Rocket Rays used on these Panthers had a chrome trim line, which set them apart from Rocket Rays used on other models.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Papajon

*panther*

Now I'm a little confused. I've not seen early panthers with flared rear fenders-except for bricycle's 1950 BA 107(as shown on this thread) However Panther Boy replied on another thread that "the rear fender on the panther was not flared as the phantom" And he seems to know much about them(His original panther is imaculate). So what's up with the rear fender on my 53? Not to mention the tail light which I haven't seen on other panthers of that year. Is the rear fender and/or rack and tail light panther or phantom or repop of either? Also would like to see pic of rocket ray with chrome trim line that Geoff mentioned. Sure would like to know what I've got here-any opinions and more pics are appreciated!


----------



## Ozark Flyer

I'm far from an expert but I'll tell you what I THINK I know.  I agree with panther boy that the front fender is flared and the rear is not. I agree with you that the tail light is a Phantom feature and have been extensively repoped.  I think the oriiginal 53 had a 6 hole rack.  I agree with the chrome strip on the Rocket Ray.  Good luck finding one in decent shape...Not impossible but very difficult.  Here is a photo of what I think to be a nice original.


----------



## Papajon

*panther*

Thanks O F-hope there will be more pics of panthers-love them!


----------



## greenephantom

The tail light was an optional upgrade on the Panther.  Rear fender not flared.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## hoss

Here is my 1951 Excelsior Panther I just picked up from a board member (Thanks Dave!).  I got the original paint Rocket Ray light with chrome trim from another board member (Thanks Jose!).

Seat is from a Phantom.. as is the 4-hole rack and taillight.. but I think I read in GreenPhantom's book that the 4-hole rack and light were optional for Panthers.  I have since added an NOS Panther water decal onto the chain guard (See 3rd photo).  Just have to figure out how to patina it a bit to match the rest of the bike.


----------



## PCHiggin

*Panthers...*

Here's a 1952 ad......http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1952_02.html


----------



## chucksoldbikes

*hello*

here is  mine chucksoldbikes

 it is a   1950


----------



## Papajon

*panther*

thanks for responses guys.  Another question-my bike also has four hole rack and tail light-think has yellowed with age-possible? Also I notice some bikes have the sweetheart sprocket and others have the one like mine-why is that-One more Q-Hoss mentioned a NOS decal-I don't even know what NOS means-Still one more Q-flared rear fender-Panther or Phantom or what? Thanks again (also the more pics the better-I can't see enough of them)


----------



## mruiz

I nothice a lot of philip head screws on tank and so. They should be flat head. Other that the wheels nice bike.
 Mitch


----------



## greenephantom

Yellowed rear light housing, is it plastic?  I've seen both plastic and metal, the metal far more common.  Honestly I'm not sure about the origins of the plastic ones, an early repop perhaps?  All the current repops are metal.

The chainring on the green Panther that started this thread is a Phantom style ring, these were repopped, so with all the paint work and new parts I'm guessing the ring is a reproduction.  It's easier to come up with standard chain (and hubs) that with skiptooth, so it's likely why the Phantom style ring was used.  The sweetheart skiptooth is the correct stock ring for the Panther.

NOS - New Old Stock.  New vintage parts that were never used.  This term is often used inaccurately (and deceptively) as a label for new reproduction parts.  For most purposes a quality repop part will be as good as a vintage piece, not as cool or valuable, but just as functional.

Hoss, beautiful bike.  Great cars.  As far as weathering the new decal, someone recently told me that rubbing compound was a great way to age a new decal.  I haven't tried it so can't say for sure how it works.  Might want to try it on a decal that you don't care about first.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## hzqw2l

*That's My bike...*



Ozark Flyer said:


> I'm far from an expert but I'll tell you what I THINK I know.  I agree with panther boy that the front fender is flared and the rear is not. I agree with you that the tail light is a Phantom feature and have been extensively repoped.  I think the oriiginal 53 had a 6 hole rack.  I agree with the chrome strip on the Rocket Ray.  Good luck finding one in decent shape...Not impossible but very difficult.  Here is a photo of what I think to be a nice original.




That's My bike.  All original with super rare seat.


----------



## hzqw2l

*Don't forget the Girls...*

Here's the Girls Panther that completes my Pair.  Bought from the original Owner with documentation.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*Panthers panthers panthers*

Here are a few pics of the panthers i've had over the past years.  I have seen lots of panthers from the sacramento ca area that did not come with Mesinger saddles instead troxel/persons were used. I like mine with Mesinger saddles as i like to ride them and Mesinger seems to be more sturdy.  The green one had the following parts repainted with the wrong green, the fork, the tank, light and the tank decals were laid on wrong...that is how i got it.  The black one is the current panther i have which i got a few weeks ago.  Some parts were wrong when i got it so i quickly found replacement parts, so its looking alot better...the parts on the black one are all original..even the fender braces are original and have original rivets......I love panthers....they had a relatively short run and they were not reproduced.


----------



## Papajon

*panther*

Yes, the tail light housing is plastic. I do believe the rear fender is a phantom-or is it? Don't believe the fenders were bought together-the rear chrome isn't as good. I can live with the non original parts. It's my only bike and I like riding it like I did when I was a kid. Most folks on this site seem to be purists-the kind of collectors to learn from. I must admit however that I really like the wheels-appearently the only one-thats as it should be-I ride it. Thanks for the responses-Please keep them coming. ps- S J-what years were these started and finished? also wish to learn about different models of panthers,options etc.


----------



## hoss

Here is a 1952 Panther Girl's model I assembled a few years back and then sold.

Needed the tank painted and decal'd to be finished.  Rear rack was a repop and was the wrong color.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Panthers were introduced in 1950 with the balloon generation ending in 1953/54.  Middle weight panthers were available shortly after.


----------



## bricycle

SJ_BIKER said:


> Panthers were introduced in 1950 with the balloon generation ending in 1953/54.  Middle weight panthers were available shortly after.




Thanks, learned something new today....


----------



## greenephantom

John, great red Panther, love the seat. Just got a '58 (or so) vintage dealer's catalog in the mail today (thanks, eBay!) and it lists that seat!  It's called the "Schwinn Air Flow Saddle", retailed for $5.80.  (Phantom saddle retailed for $8.50 in this cat.)  70 cents less without the side handles.  It's a saddle you almost never see.  Dang it! Now I want one.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## GenuineRides

This one now resides with a Trek employee in Wisconsin.

GenuineRides


----------



## Papajon

*panther*

GR Thanks for the pics-I wondered where that bike went-I'm not an expert, but it's the most "as new" panther I've seen. ( except what they've told me about the rocket ray) I hope people keep posting pics!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*1951*

more pic of my current panther 1951


----------



## danilo1219

*My panther 1952*

This is my Panther after I had it restored.


----------



## Papajon

*panther*

Can't see to many pics of panthers-phantoms everywhere-panthers are cooler(my humble opinion)


----------



## Travis

Papajon, I think the wheels are smokin' cool. I took heat from several purists for some 144-spoke wheels I put on my JCH Flightliner, but I made the bike how I wanted it. If you want to ride on all those spokes, then great!

I love the bike, spokes & all.


----------



## Papajon

*panther*

Thanks Travis-we can't help it if our bikes are cool!


----------



## Ozark Flyer

hzqw2l said:


> That's My bike.  All original with super rare seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You score pretty well on Google Images!  The seat look similar to this?  Where did you get the tan grips?  I was told they didn't exist.


----------



## Larmo63

I agree with Greenphantom, (respectfully,) I like your green paint job and the whole bike. I HATE the radially spoked wheels. Re-do those. 

My opinion.


----------



## hzqw2l

*Tan grips*



Ozark Flyer said:


> hzqw2l said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's My bike.  All original with super rare seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You score pretty well on Google Images!  The seat look similar to this?  Where did you get the tan grips?  I was told they didn't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seat has the crash rails and was optional.  I got the bike complete as is.  The tan grips do exist.  I have another pair out in the parts bin from a matching Red/maroon Girls Panther I parted out last year.
Click to expand...


----------



## HARPO

Here's my black Panther III. Lights are in not to good a condition, but at least they're there. The bike is all original, right down to the tires.
I also have one in blue, but that one is missing the front rack and headlights.

fred


----------



## dogdart

Here's my '49 Panther with Kauffman's badging , except for some painted chrome , it's pretty original . In this pic it has repop grips , and wrong seat undercarriage , which have since been returned to bike , and a nice set of Torrington 8's it has all it's original parts , and has seen much use in my possession , from Connecticut , to Daytona Beach


----------



## Papajon

*panther*

L 63-don't be a hater-lets just look at panthers-OK? (you're acting like a stanford fan) Besides-what IS acceptable? Non haters-please keep sending pics-Thanks-Papajon (not to be confused with Papa John)


----------



## Papajon

*panther*

Come on people-are those all the panthers you got? 24 hours and nothin!


----------



## Kevintothej

This is my Panther I pieced together.  It's tucked away until the nice weather.


----------



## Wing Your Heel

*1951 Girl's Panther + 1952 Men's Panther*

Here's my 1951 Lady's Panther & 1952 Gent's Panther


----------



## Schwinndemonium

I have a last generation middleweight 1969 Schwinn Panther in flamboyant red.
This bike is an exact replica of one my dad bought for me for Christmas of 1969.
After the 1970 model year, the Panther model was discontinued altogether, you were no longer able to buy a Schwinn bike with a tank.

This particular bike is 100% original, right down to the original Superior whitewall tires on the rims. I got this bike in October of 2009 at Memory Lane Classics' booth at the big fall Hershey AACA meet.

Jim.


----------



## Papajon

*panther*

My thanks to Kev, Wing and Schwinndem( for stepping up with pics). The're all good and can't we all enjoy seeing more of them?-Panthers Rule!-Who's next? Critics welcome!


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Kevintothej said:


> View attachment 40603
> 
> This is my Panther I pieced together.  It's tucked away until the nice weather.




Now that one has personality!


----------



## Pauliemon

*Our Panthers*

My girlfriend's 51. I had to come up with fenders and a tank. The fenders are reworked originals. The rear is off a 48 excelsior. Oddly the tank has no horn botton hole. 




This is my 1950 rider. It's been in many configurations.




Here's my other 1950. It's in the works right now. See my post "here we go again"


----------



## Papajon

*custom panthers*

I like your bikes Paul. Some people were not so hot on the wheels on my bike-Have you caught it from the purists too?                                                                                                                                                                                            IM NOT PARINOID BUT EVERYBODY IS TALKING ABOUT ME!


----------



## Pauliemon

I kinda like those radially spoked wheels on your Panther Papajon. I mean it's not like you ruined it. You could always throw on a set of S2 rims with x4 spokes. Bam! Stock again. 

Naw nobody talks about or to me. Probably wouldn't care anyway. I'm 60 and have that "old man" attitude. Lol! 

I never hurt them (old bikes). I just paint them weird and maybe throw on some strange parts. They can always find their way back to stock. I just sold a 1951 Hiawatha to my buddy. It was sweet and pretty much original. It had a tank with airplanes on it and some nice patina. Right after he took possession he asked me if I could weld on some disc brake mounts. I thought, "oh crap I'm gonna have to steal it back". But the price of putting on disc brakes was to much so hopefully he'll leave it stock.

Panthers are definitely my favorite. But I'm not into restoring them. I would rather find a original and just leave it. I like em a little worn, like me. Sometimes the restore goes to far, like better than stock. You know I was around when many of these bikes were produced.


----------



## BWbiker

*Panthers in Portland....*

See the two Pathers under the events column from todays Portland ride. Brad


----------



## Papajon

*panther history*



Pauliemon said:


> I kinda like those radially spoked wheels on your Panther Papajon. I mean it's not like you ruined it. You could always throw on a set of S2 rims with x4 spokes. Bam! Stock again.
> 
> Naw nobody talks about or to me. Probably wouldn't care anyway. I'm 60 and have that "old man" attitude. Lol!
> 
> I never hurt them (old bikes). I just paint them weird and maybe throw on some strange parts. They can always find their way back to stock. I just sold a 1951 Hiawatha to my buddy. It was sweet and pretty much original. It had a tank with airplanes on it and some nice patina. Right after he took possession he asked me if I could weld on some disc brake mounts. I thought, "oh crap I'm gonna have to steal it back". But the price of putting on disc brakes was to much so hopefully he'll leave it stock.
> 
> Panthers are definitely my favorite. But I'm not into restoring them. I would rather find a original and just leave it. I like em a little worn, like me. Sometimes the restore goes to far, like better than stock. You know I was around when many of these bikes were produced.




Is it just me when I see a panther in the pics of a pre-war autocycle? When were panthers designed by Schwinn or Excelsior or whoever? To me the BA-107 in this thread (except for the chainguard) looks like an autocycle(flared rear fender like mine)-need clarification. I understand Schwinn bought Excelsior out in the thirtys-so what is the significance of this Schwinn-Excelsior relationship with bikes?-guess I'm learning basics here-Thanks  p.s. Paul, I'm just 3 years behind you in age-appearently about 25 years younger in bike knowledge-want to learn more and build one! (girls early 50s panther)-It is nice not to care to much!


----------



## Pauliemon

Papajon said:


> Is it just me when I see a panther in the pics of a pre-war autocycle? When were panthers designed by Schwinn or Excelsior or whoever? To me the BA-107 in this thread (except for the chainguard) looks like an autocycle(flared rear fender like mine)-need clarification. I understand Schwinn bought Excelsior out in the thirtys-so what is the significance of this Schwinn-Excelsior relationship with bikes?-guess I'm learning basics here-Thanks  p.s. Paul, I'm just 3 years behind you in age-appearently about 25 years younger in bike knowledge-want to learn more and build one! (girls early 50s panther)-It is nice not to care to much!




I've been in the bicycle business for almost 30 years. Most of it with newer mountain bikes and road bikes. I'm only about 3 years into the vintage thing. There are a lot of experts on the CABE with a lot of good info. I'm still learning too. But I've noticed a few instances when the experts were wrong. I bought a 1952 frame from one of the more well known experts. When I got it I found out it was a 1964. This guy was not a rip-off, just wrong. My point, I don't think we will ever know everything. Bikes change. You break or ware parts out. They get changed, sometimes with accessory parts. Kids take stuff off bikes like fenders, chainguards, TANKS (I hate that one). Schwinn had a paint option for custom paint. There's a lot of variables. Right now there's a Schwinn tank on Ebay that's listed as 40-41 pre-war. I have half a 40-41 hanging on my wall, it doesn't look anything like the one on Ebay. Which one's right? Hell I don't know. But it's fun to try and figure out what it was.

I think the Panther came out in 1950.


----------



## Pauliemon

BWbiker said:


> See the two Pathers under the events column from todays Portland ride. Brad




I couldn't find them. Post the link pleez. Thanks.


----------



## Papajon

*panthers and everything else*



Pauliemon said:


> I've been in the bicycle business for almost 30 years. Most of it with newer mountain bikes and road bikes. I'm only about 3 years into the vintage thing. There are a lot of experts on the CABE with a lot of good info. I'm still learning too. But I've noticed a few instances when the experts were wrong. I bought a 1952 frame from one of the more well known experts. When I got it I found out it was a 1964. This guy was not a rip-off, just wrong. My point, I don't think we will ever know everything. Bikes change. You break or ware parts out. They get changed, sometimes with accessory parts. Kids take stuff off bikes like fenders, chainguards, TANKS (I hate that one). Schwinn had a paint option for custom paint. There's a lot of variables. Right now there's a Schwinn tank on Ebay that's listed as 40-41 pre-war. I have half a 40-41 hanging on my wall, it doesn't look anything like the one on Ebay. Which one's right? Hell I don't know. But it's fun to try and figure out what it was.
> 
> I think the Panther came out in 1950.




OK maybe bikes are alot like life itself-nothing is absolute


----------



## Saving Tempest

*That's beautiful but all I have is a custom Rollfast*

The Schwinn is a 1995 Cruiser SS and yours knocks me out! Thank you for posting it (hardly too much  )


----------



## Pauliemon

*Got a pic of that Rollfast?*



Saving Tempest said:


> The Schwinn is a 1995 Cruiser SS and yours knocks me out! Thank you for posting it (hardly too much  )




I'd love to see it.


----------



## Papajon

Pauliemon said:


> I'd love to see it.




Yeah-even if it ain't a panther-let's see it.


----------



## dfa242

All orininal panther - 





Sorry, just a little levity - is that not a beautiful animal?


----------



## Papajon

*beautiful panther*



dfa242 said:


> All orininal panther -
> View attachment 42323
> 
> Sorry, just a little levity - is that not a beautiful animal?




That IS one beautiful panther Babe!  Appreciate the response.


----------



## Papajon

*show panthers*

just want to bump and see if anybody else has a pic of the only kind of bike I've got. It's just one but that's a start-Anybody?


----------



## Blueschwinns

*Panther*

Features of the Panther :
•	26” straight bar bicycle Heavyweight Built from 1950-1954
•	Wide chrome fenders like the Phantom (No built in Headlight) Front fender flaired.
•	S-2 Chrome Schwinn Rims
•	26 X 2.125 White Wall Tires
•	Two tone paint scheme 
•	Chrome trimmed tank with built in horn
•	Phantom style chainguard
•	Springer front fork 
•	Color matched Delta Rocket Ray Fender light
•	Nine hole carrier rack with reflector.
•	Deluxe tan leather seat
•	Skiptooth Sweetheart Chain ring
•	Large color matched Schwinn namebadge
•	Large Torrington pedals
•	Razor style Gooseneck
•	Rear fender reflector


----------



## Papajon

*panthers*

I had hoped this thread would be about PICS. (of panthers)


----------



## hzqw2l

*Pictures?*



Papajon said:


> I had hoped this thread would be about PICS. (of panthers)




Yeah, pretty sparse on the pictures.  It just goes to show you how hard it is to find Schwinn Panthers in decent Original condition or any condition for that matter.


----------



## Papajon

*panther*



hzqw2l said:


> Yeah, pretty sparse on the pictures.  It just goes to show you how hard it is to find Schwinn Panthers in decent Original condition or any condition for that matter.




Thanks John-I'm glad I didn't sell mine!


----------



## snickle

*Just picked this up yesterday*

Here is one I rescued yesterday


----------



## Papajon

*Where are the pics?*

appox 2700 active members-almost 1800 views and only about 23 panthers pictured-IS THAT ALL YOU PEOPLE GOT? Surely out of all the bigtime collectors on here there are a few more pics of a "common Schwinn" panther!(I mean no offense-just want to see more)-not to mention bump the thread


----------



## snickle

Well, panthers are kind of rare due to only a 5 year run "by schwinn standards" and they're kind of like buying a Phantom thus kind of expensive to accuire. I do know that the "show us your phantom" thread fared a little better though


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Here's another green one.  You saw the seat earlier.   Just got it on it's wheels last week.  Still missing the horn.  Soon to be a rider.


----------



## Papajon

*Green Panther*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Here's another green one.  You saw the seat earlier.   Just got it on it's wheels last week.  Still missing the horn.  Soon to be a rider.




  Thanks Ozark-That bike is beautiful!-love the pin striping and everything else about it- Thanks again,I needed that.

  p.s. is the handle lever a brake?(learning here)


----------



## Papajon

*Thanks*



snickle said:


> Well, panthers are kind of rare due to only a 5 year run "by schwinn standards" and they're kind of like buying a Phantom thus kind of expensive to accuire. I do know that the "show us your phantom" thread fared a little better though




Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Shifter lever for manual 2-speed.


----------



## Papajon

*never to old to learn*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Shifter lever for manual 2-speed.




  Cool-Thanks Ozark


----------



## Papajon

*all the panthers*

Thanks everyone for your pics and comments. I guess that panthers are Much more rare than I first thought. Gratifing to realize that I possess one of the last 25 50s panthers in existance-Thanks again!


----------



## mruiz

*1966 Panther*





I am no sure I posted the coopertone Panther


----------



## Papajon

*Panthers are rare indeed*



mruiz said:


> View attachment 45236
> I am no sure I posted the coopertone Panther



   Thanks for your response.(my panther is custom also)-make that 26.


----------



## Papajon

*not to bump-but*

Ok folks- there you have it - all 26 early 50s panthers the people in this site have-glad I did'nt sell mine!


----------



## Barkeep

Picked up a dec 61 panther III last week. Just finishing up a clean up so ill be posting a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Papajon

*big bump*

Just saw a rusty(all be it original) for 700?-Maybe old panthers don't grow on trees. I just hate to see this old thread fade away. My panther isn't correct-but it's still a blast to ride and the love is still very much alive-I've shown mine-so-show us yours.


----------



## Boris

Papajon said:


> Just saw a rusty(all be it original) for 700?-Maybe old panthers don't grow on trees. I just hate to see this old thread fade away. My panther isn't correct-but it's still a blast to ride and the love is still very much alive-I've shown mine-so-show us yours.




Could you be confusing love with lust?


----------



## azcatman

*1953 Panther*

Hello everyone! Just picked up this 1953 Schwinn Panther and wanted to share. I already own a '41 DX and some 60s Typhoons, but I'm stoked on this one. It came with the original rack, thankfully, but I'm on the hunt for a tank and a light. I love the green, I love the patina (though I will clean it up a bit), and I love how smooth it rides. 

Not bad for $85 bucks, eh?


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Saweeet!  I know what you mean about the ride.  Mine is the best riding bike I own.  Yours is very nice   That bike will clean up nicely.


----------



## Dobie

Heres one I picked up here in Nova Scotia; got it from Dave Nauss' Bike shop in Halifax.  It has a ND Triplspeed...http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/SCHWINN PANTHER 1951 W TRIPLSPEED/


----------



## jkent

*crank sprocket?*

Can I get one thing straight? I have seen several Panthers on this thread that where reported as STOCK / ALL ORIGINAL. But they have a crank sprocket like the Phantom (IE non skiptooth). Now was this an option for a panther or is this just the wrong sprocket? And did all Panthers have the chrome bezel around the fender light? I have only seen a few of them with the chrome. This was also reported as stock / original. I understand this like lights, tanks, fenders and so on get pulled off and replaced but If this was not stock or original should that not be noted so that people trying to learn something from this are not confused? Reference the red Panther Ozark Flyer showed, no chrome on light and crank sprocket like that of a phantom.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*These ads should be helpful*

Green panther has 4 hole phantom type carrier

black one has 4 hole phantom type carrrier

marroon has chrome trim on the light this one also has 9 hole rack

skip tooth or regular deluxe chainring could be used as well

study the pics

enjoy


----------



## snickle

I never noticed that SJ. My maroon one (with the carlisles I sent you a picture of, and is also in this thread) didnt have a rack but I bought that nice 6 hole that was in the classifieds here for $75 from Frank and Im gonna put that one on it. I originally purchased that rack for a streamliner I was going to redo, but I like the patina on the 6 hole so it's going on the Panther. Don't call me on it when you see it!


----------



## hzqw2l

*Stock*



jkent said:


> Can I get one thing straight? I have seen several Panthers on this thread that where reported as STOCK / ALL ORIGINAL. But they have a crank sprocket like the Phantom (IE non skiptooth). Now was this an option for a panther or is this just the wrong sprocket? And did all Panthers have the chrome bezel around the fender light? I have only seen a few of them with the chrome. This was also reported as stock / original. I understand this like lights, tanks, fenders and so on get pulled off and replaced but If this was not stock or original should that not be noted so that people trying to learn something from this are not confused? Reference the red Panther Ozark Flyer showed, no chrome on light and crank sprocket like that of a phantom.




That's my Red Panther.

It has an upgraded crash rail seat so it's not such stretch to think the dealer didn't upgrade the chain ring too.

Maybe the dealer wanted to close it out and dressed it up so it would sell?

Maybe the skip link chain broke in 1955 and the bike was serviced and a new 1\2" chain and ring was installed because the dealer didn't have any skip chain in stock?

I don't really know but it's still original as found.  Catalog correct (based on a picture)? NO but still original.

A member VintageSchwinn just sold a Panther on here today that had the same crash rail seat, a locking fork and front Brake.  These were not Catalog STOCK either but that doesn't mean the bike he sold today wasn't Original.


----------



## Ozark Flyer

jkent said:


> Can I get one thing straight? I have seen several Panthers on this thread that where reported as STOCK / ALL ORIGINAL. But they have a crank sprocket like the Phantom (IE non skiptooth). Now was this an option for a panther or is this just the wrong sprocket? And did all Panthers have the chrome bezel around the fender light? I have only seen a few of them with the chrome. This was also reported as stock / original. I understand this like lights, tanks, fenders and so on get pulled off and replaced but If this was not stock or original should that not be noted so that people trying to learn something from this are not confused? Reference the red Panther Ozark Flyer showed, no chrome on light and crank sprocket like that of a phantom.




As SJ showed in the advertising reprints, Schwinn offered both the sweetheart skip and phantom non-skip chainrings on manufacturer produced models.  Standard models (just like autos) came stock to the dealer outfitted with different features.  I have read that  chrome trim on the Rocket Ray light was a Panther exclusive feature.  I tend to believe this as they are relatively hard to find which leads one to believe that they were produced in limited quantities.  This would be consistant with the numbers of Panthers sold relative to the total of all Rocket Rays produced.  Just my theory.


----------



## DonChristie

Here's a 67 Panther I got from the swap meet a few weeks ago. Has a Yellow kick back hub. It appears to be all original. When did Schwinn put Reflectors on the pedals? Mine has them and I was wondering if they were correct. Gotta love the Middleweights!


----------



## dominickspez

*1951 panther as i got it and with repro tank*


----------



## fxo550

*My 1950 schwinn panther & is 4 sale*

LOOK AT THE BUY-SALE-TRADE THREAD IT IS FOR SALE FOR $1200 obo


----------



## fxo550

*parting ot my 1950 gren panther*

frame $150
springer fork with working key $250
original seat $75
badge $60
rack $75


----------



## silvercreek

hoss said:


> Here is my 1951 Excelsior Panther I just picked up from a board member (Thanks Dave!).  I got the original paint Rocket Ray light with chrome trim from another board member (Thanks Jose!).
> 
> Seat is from a Phantom.. as is the 4-hole rack and taillight.. but I think I read in GreenPhantom's book that the 4-hole rack and light were optional for Panthers.  I have since added an NOS Panther water decal onto the chain guard (See 3rd photo).  Just have to figure out how to patina it a bit to match the rest of the bike.




Oh what I would give for a nice classic V-Dub Beetle.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*Bought a 1951 panther restored!!*

Picture sucks ....it glows and gleams in person


----------



## panther boy

*my 52 Panther*

I bought this bike in late '52 or early '53 with money earned from my paper route, after my original Phantom was stolen.
I restored it in 1992, using all the original parts. I remember when I bought it, the dealer trying to talk me into the Phantom rack and light for an extra $5. I didn't have the extra $5, so I bought it as you see. Every piece on it except the seat was on it when I bought it new


----------



## silvercreek

Papajon said:


> More pics of my bike




I see you don't have the correct screws that fasten the braces and the rear light to the rack. I found the correct SS screws at Gardner Westcott.


----------



## cruiserbikekid

Heres mine


----------

